# Firecracker 250 - Slot Car Speedway (Jax, FL)



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

For July 4, SCS had two NASCAR races (5.2 and 4.9 breakout) using basic weekly rules, with three minutes on, two off to get as close to 250 laps as possible.

5.2 Breakout NASCAR
1. Erik 255
2. Austin 236
3. JP 236
4. Randall 212
5. Don 207
6. Robert 152

Fastest Lap: Austin, 5.210362s, Red Lane

Erik kept ahead of the field all day by staying on the track. Jockeying for second position was a three-way race until Randall had troubles, and in the end Austin got it by just a few feet over JP. Robert was running his first race in 15 years without much practice.



4.9 Breakout NASCAR
1. Jeremy 278
2. Buddy 276
3. Tom M. 266
4. Lil Wes 263
5. Bob 255

Fastest Lap: Buddy, 4.936583s, White Lane

Just about everyone except the eventual winner had trouble at some point in this race. Buddy had a good shot but broke out too many times. Both Tom and Wes fell out of contention with compounding problems during the race. Even so, everyone had a good time!


At the end of the day, we had a raffle with a ticket for each racer and extras for the concourse winner (Austin's Corn Flakes car) and tickets sold for 2/$1. JP got both the big prizes, a new 16D motor and a new JK Products Cheetah 11 D-Can chassis!


----------



## jax-red-evo9 (May 30, 2007)

i was 3 laps up on buddy so i broke out 1 time for fun


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting for me Erik.

Jeremy played the Breakout game just right... I really did not think it would breakout, I had been running it WAO the whole race and it was not a problem until RED of all lanes. 

Good run Erik and Jeremy.


See everyone Saturday.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I congratulate all of the racers for the great sportmanship evidenced by all of them. :thumbsup: 

Good runs were made by both Jeremy and Erik. They both staid out of trouble and kept thrir car in the slot to win their class. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jax-red-evo9 (May 30, 2007)

erik do you have the pictures from the race...? if so can you post the pictures up please


----------

